# Pinarello KOBH



## southparkcycles (Feb 7, 2008)

I am really surprised the KOBH is not more popular. Probably a better geometry for most than the Dogma, equally as sexy and currently $1000 less. Here is a pic of one we built up recently.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

southparkcycles said:


> $1000 less


Really? It's priced the same as the Dogma most places.
I have thought about getting one for the fat tire clearance. 
Here is a nice review:
http://www.abovecategorynews.com/2011/01/pinarell-kobh-1200-miles-on.html


----------



## southparkcycles (Feb 7, 2008)

The KOBH went on sale in the US thru the importer about a month ago and is reflected on their site at gitabike.com. I believe this reduction is for the entire season.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I like the KOBH, and would chose it rather than a Dogma for it's versatility. I'ts a pity that it cannot be personalized with yellow to match our club kit's yellow w/black and white. Maybe next year.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

*Bellisimo!*

Definitely have one in my future...


----------



## enzo269 (May 25, 2009)

The price was probably reduced because of lack of popularity and the fact that Team Sky is no longer choosing to ride the bike for spring classics.. The first cobbled races of this season like Omloop they used the Dogma. This is just pure speculation on my part, but probably an additional reason fro price drop.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

*Sky on KOBH in Paris-Roubaix*

http://www.cyclingnews.com/features...ur-of-flanders-at-the-team-sky-service-course


----------



## enzo269 (May 25, 2009)

Hmmm.. Ok.. I stand corrected.. However, I find it curious that the photo "Sky's Roubaix Bikes" in the article shows Doggies, and not Kobh's.. I guess we will all find out soon what each of their riders choose to ride for the classics..


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Seems like the picture caption is off on at least one of those photos.

Here's my guess: Dogmas can fit 24mm tires which is fat enough for De Ronde, but to fit the 27mm that is necessary for a wet Roubaix the KOBH is needed. 
But if it's dry on the 10th we might see Sky riders on Dogmas anyway. At least a few years ago it was customary to run narrower tires (24mm) on dry days.


----------

